# Make of /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd fails



## rtwingfield (Jun 22, 2015)

While attempting to install on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10 / GENERIC i386, the `make` crashed.    The following is the context of an eMail (with requested attachments) sent to *ale@FreeBSD.org* as of 21 June 2015 9:14 PM, but so far, no response. 

I have refreshed the ports tree, etc. and still no joy.  Has anyone experienced this same problem?

Encountered  configure: error: GD build test failed. Please check the config.log for details.   _(This thing is huge . . .I have no idea what I'm looking at.)_

```
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.

Please report the problem to ale@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"[FILE]/usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd/work/php-5.6.10/ext/gd/config.log[/FILE]" including the output of the failure of your make command.

Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. [CMD]/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea[/CMD]).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/php56-gd
*** Error code 1
```
About half way into the config.log file, some allusion to the following:

```
conftest.c:9:10: fatal error: 'ac_nonexistent.h' file not found
#include <ac_nonexistent.h>
^
1 error generated.
configure:3282: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h */
```

. . .but the make doesn't shut down there; it continues to chug along and generate dozens more pages of output.  I have no clue what to do about it, et al.


----------



## rtwingfield (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, what I did was haul down the package, `# pkg install php56-gd` and seems to have successfully installed.  Haven't tested yet . . .still some additional php configuration problems.

Also FYI, as a result of the package installation, the following:

Additional New packages  INSTALLED:

```
php56-gd: 5.6.10
  libXpm: 3.5.11_3
  xproto: 7.0.27
  libXext: 1.3.3_1,1
  xextproto: 7.3.0
  libXau: 1.0.8_3
  libX11: 1.6.2_3,1
  libxcb: 1.11_1
  libXdmcp: 1.1.2
  libxml2: 2.9.2_2
  libpthread-stubs: 0.3_6
  kbproto: 1.0.6
  libXt: 1.1.4_3,1
  libSM: 1.2.2_3,1
  libICE: 1.0.9_1,1
  freetype2: 2.5.5
  gdbm: 1.11_2
  gmp: 5.1.3_2
  libexecinfo: 1.1_3
  png: 1.6.17
  jpeg: 8_6
  t1lib: 5.1.2_4,1
  libXaw: 1.0.12_3,2
  printproto: 1.0.5
  libXp: 1.0.3,1
  libXmu: 1.1.2_3,1
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 23, 2015)

According to Portsmon at http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=graphics&portname=php56-gd, the port is currently building fine.  I updated my Poudriere jails today and just checked for at least my 10.1-RELEASE amd64 jail and it built just fine.

Do you have any customizations in your local environment?  For example, any make.conf entries?


----------



## rtwingfield (Jun 23, 2015)

RE:  Your question, "Do you have any customizations in your local environment?  For example, any make.conf entries?"

No . . .not to my knowledge.   /etc/make.conf is void.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for the delay.

I get the same error with the missing ac_nonexistent.h header file not being available but the port compiles just fine for me.  Can you post that config.log online for review?  A site like Pastebin would be good given the size of the file.  What we are looking for must be in there somewhere.


----------



## rtwingfield (Jun 29, 2015)

. . .now my apologies for the delay    I've had a long working weekend and since I installed the package (as a workaround to installing/compiling from the port) the config.log file is gone (I suppose `pkg install` wiped it?) but thanks to having used a flash drive to transfer to my windoze PC environment, I found it and copied to a shared directory on my HTTP server.  The file is here:  http://archaxis.net/htdocs/RTWingfield/htdocs/config.log   (FYI, there's 2,464 lines of text in the file.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 29, 2015)

Well.  I didn't pick out every error but this once does catch my eye.

```
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libz.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libpng.so, may conflict with libz.so.6
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libz.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libpng.so, may conflict with libz.so.6
```

On a 10.1-RELEASE jail, that is /lib/libz.so.6.  Seeing that error makes me think your system was upgraded from a prior release and you have ports from different time frames.  Keep in mind the ports tree is only supported as a whole.  If you don't upgrade all your packages at once then you are on your own to work out different dependencies.  The safest and naive recommendation would be to just `pkg upgrade -fy` to update everything at once but that won't account for any of your local port options.  Don't forget to check /usr/ports/UPDATING beforehand.  Update everything in whatever method you choose and it should hopefully work after that.


----------

